# AI Datei in EPS umwandeln



## barbiturator (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich nutze Corel Draw für Printarbeiten.
Ist von euch vielleciht jemand so nett mit die AI Datei im Anhang in EPS, oder PDF oder so umzuändern.
Ich kann AI Dateien nicht mit Corel Draw 14 öffnen.


----------



## smileyml (30. Mai 2010)

...done.
Aber ich habe eine Schriftart nicht und ein verlinktes Bild selbstverständlich auch nicht.

Grüße Marco


----------



## barbiturator (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Beim Öffnen bekomme ich aber erine Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei nicht importiert werden konnte.
Ich brauche eigentlich nur irgendwie den Cut, aus der Datei.

Wenn ich die AI Datei öffne, sagt mir Corel Draw, dass es sich um eine komprimierte Datei handele, und dass ich diese erst nochmal unkomprimiert speichern solle.
Kann Sie aber wie gesagt nicht öffnen...


----------



## smileyml (30. Mai 2010)

Mmmh, dann hier nochmal als eps und zusätzlich als pdf.
Ich denke damit sollte es klappen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## barbiturator (30. Mai 2010)

Ja super Dankeschön.
Dann kann ich ja jetzt loslegen.

Danke Schönen Sonntag!


----------

